# Cruise Control Temporarily Unavailable



## chelmsking (10 mo ago)

After the most recent software update, cruise control has become unavailable. I rebooted to no avail. Anyone advice or comiseration?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Time to open a ticket


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Let your car go into deep sleep, that should solve it.


----------



## jmmdownhil (Sep 12, 2017)

I had the same problem. I rebooted twice with no success. I left it unplugged overnight, rebooted again in the morning and it worked. I don't really understand what combination of the above did the trick, or if it fixed itself.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

jmmdownhil said:


> I had the same problem. I rebooted twice with no success. I left it unplugged overnight, rebooted again in the morning and it worked. I don't really understand what combination of the above did the trick, or if it fixed itself.


A good overnight sleep can cure many ills.


----------

